# How do I make him to pay for his sin!!!!



## wannakillnow (May 11, 2010)

Sorry.. I think I must delete my post now before I really become foolish...


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

This is the PAST. Why are you still living it? What this man did and the decisions your wife made at that time have nothing to do with you today. NOTHING. What are you avoiding in your present by living in the past?

Let it go. That man may be completely changed, maybe not. It was his past too. Why would you ruin his family if he has been doing his best to make past mistakes up to them, just because you want to make it your business? It is not your business. Your wife was not your wife then, she is your wife today.

That man will "pay for his sin" in his own way. You are not his God, Judge, or Keeper. Put this past in the past where it belongs and look to today and tomorrow and what there is to be happy and grateful for.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You will look like a FOOL if you send that.

Just deal with it with your wife. And I have to say...honestly? Seriously?

She says she never slept with him and you believe her?


----------



## Aero (May 10, 2010)

This is not easy i know. May husband cheated on me and came back to me and i just could't forget about the things he did to me and are still doing. I wanted to get back at him but i am better than that. I am still with him and he still does things to me that hurts very much. To get even is not going to help, to ask all those quistions and get the answers is going to hurt you more and why do that to yourself. My husband is also working away from home sometimes, i must tell you sometimes it feels i can not breath because i don't know what he is doing, sometimes i can get myself so far not to think about it and then there are days when i feel i don't care. It took me a long time the get where i am today, so that the other day i told him i want out, but he don;t want to divorce. All i can say is love your wife try very very hard to forget. And remember you are better than this. In the end if you going on to get even you made end up loosing your wife. I am on medication to help me coupe and it is really helping me alot.


----------



## wannakillnow (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for those reply..
I just can not get out of this **** because he was much older, 15yrs older, much mature and most importantly, he was married... I just thinking that why the guy was treat my wife so nice and took her for 3 years.. How can I get rid of this sin... Me and my wife is christian and this is sin.. So many bad guys out there.. yes.. I know so why don't we make them pay for their fault? I even check this disgusting guys facebook and saw he is still single like, there is no wife and marrige information and only interested in Women/Men/Relationship.. Why we do not have some way of let them pay for their sin... Is it wrong if I open up whole story to their family and relatives?? Why this kind of people make other people get in trouble because of them... Sigh.. I just wanna do something so that at least I feel better... Am I foolish or totally wrong?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You are entitled to feel bad, but you ARE foolish if you think doing something to this man will help anything.

And you never answered. Do you seriously believe your wife never had sex with him? Why on earth would you believe that, in all that time?


----------



## wannakillnow (May 11, 2010)

Anyway, thanks for you guys advice... Ya.. there was nothing wrong.. and I don't know why I am silly like this.. 
Thank for your help!


----------

